# Is this an Albino Tiger Oscar?



## g9m3c (May 20, 2007)

Hello, I just set up an aquarium that hasn't been running in a year or so. So far I've bought a beautiful Oscar, and a black fin shark. I am also about to introduce a 3.5-4" long Plecostomus(algae eater) into this tank. I have been told that this Oscar is an Albino Tiger Oscar, but I'm not sure. I was hoping you could tell me what type he is. He is about 3.5 inches long right now, but I don't really know how old he would be. There's also a pic or two of my black fin shark. Enjoy:


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

3 or the 5 are


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Make sure you have a very large and well filtered tank for this guy as he will get big.


----------



## g9m3c (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yea I'm talking to a guy locally right now that has a large tank for me to buy. It is in a 10 gallon just for a few days while I get the other aquarium.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Be sure to cycle the new aquarium as well. If you dont know about the nitrogen cycle, there is a link stickied around here explaining it.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Get rid of the black finned shark man, they get HUGE and actually require a brackish setup.

As for the Oscar and pleco, they will live reasonably comfortable lives in a 75 gallon tank.

Good luck!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

when you say large, just how large are you refering to? Oscars need a 6 foot tank. so if the large tank you are refering to is not a 100g or better then as much as it sucks, I wouldn't keep the fish. And Gourami is very right when he told you to scrap the Columbian catfish. they get upwards of 3-4feet in total length, and they will eventually die off without a specific gravity of at least .005 preferably .008 or slightly higher.

Zig


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You could do the oscar in a 90 gallon tank, with minimal tankmates, and a 75g is what is considered absolute minimum, but the catfish really must go.


----------

